# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Aranxhata

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Dua tju bej nje pyetje ha ju kujtohet 
ne kohen e atij xhaxhit Enver kur 
egzistonin aranxhatat aju ka mar madhi 
ti keni perseri dhe ti pini 
dhe do e linit konjakun apo rakin apo biren per 
ate pije qe ka qen e mbrekullushme ne ate kohe 
te atij xhaxhit  :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

E bejne akoma... jo tamam po i ngjan shume edhe ne ngjyre edhe ne shije... jane ca firma te vogla qe e prodhojne me duket po ne shishe plastike... eshte edhe me e lire se te tjerat nja 40 lek 500ml po eshte problem origjina dhe pastertia... LoL
Meqe ra fjala... po vapikun kush e mban mend?

----------


## Nyx

Aranxhatat edhe une i mbaj mend edhe pse kam qen icik e vogel ne ate kohe, me vone i provoja te beja vet se kishim shum trendafila ne shpi, dhe me petalet e tyre beheshin nam fare :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

oh ai shurupi me trendafila behej shume i mire me verte. une pija te halla si ai... sa gjera jane harruar..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Po e vertet esht po e keqa esht se spo e 
perdorin me

----------


## Diesel Industry

ore po ato bananet ngjyre roze neper pasticeri mo?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Dua tju bej nje pyetje ha ju kujtohet 
> ne kohen e atij xhaxhit Enver kur 
> egzistonin aranxhatat aju ka mar madhi 
> ti keni perseri dhe ti pini 
> *dhe do e linit konjakun apo rakin* apo biren per 
> ate pije qe ka qen e mbrekullushme ne ate kohe 
> te atij xhaxhit



*Me kujtohen shum mire ,kan qen shum te mira ....por tani nuk gjen me si ato aranxhatat, kur kam shkuar ne Shqiperi per her te pare kam pyt dhe me kan then qe nuk ka me si ato 

Por qe te lej konjakun apo rakin per ato aranxhatat nuk i lej*   :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Endless

> E bejne akoma... jo tamam po i ngjan shume edhe ne ngjyre edhe ne shije... jane ca firma te vogla qe e prodhojne me duket po ne shishe plastike... eshte edhe me e lire se te tjerat nja 40 lek 500ml po eshte problem origjina dhe pastertia... LoL
> Meqe ra fjala... po vapikun kush e mban mend?



Kjo lloj pije freskuese i perafrohet goxha ish-aranxhates tone :

----------


## alem_de

Une kur shkoj ne Shqiperi,shkoj nga Shkupi se e kam me afer vendlindjen.Dhe gjithon ne Diber ose ne Gostivare pi aranxhata dhe boza,ose akullore ne gote te bozes.ne vere eshte shume e shijeshme.

----------


## Kavir

Aranxhata si ato nuk kam provuar, po fundja futi nje Cola...te verdhe dhe ec. Po akullore si ato te asaj kohe, me ka marre malli po nuk behet fjale te gjesh. Ka akullore te mira, po si ato jo.

Vapiku. Hahahahah. Kur hanim vapika mundohesha t'u mbushja mendjen shokeve qe Vapik dmth Vape Ik. Nuk ua mbushja qe nuk ua mbushja dot. Nejse, me pejashtim te pak gjerave nuk jam nostalgjik.

----------


## cool_shqype

> Dua tju bej nje pyetje ha ju kujtohet 
> ne kohen e atij xhaxhit Enver kur 
> egzistonin aranxhatat aju ka mar madhi 
> ti keni perseri dhe ti pini 
> dhe do e linit konjakun apo rakin apo biren per 
> ate pije qe ka qen e mbrekullushme ne ate kohe 
> te atij xhaxhit


ka qene pranvera e 87 dhe nga rruga e kembesoreve qe kalonte mespermes lulishtes para parlamentit, duke lene uren te lana e duke u ngjitur perpjete para se te dilje ne rruge ka qene nje karroce qe shiste aranxhata qe per ate kohe ishin shishe te dekoruara dhe me shkronja ne to, por shija ishte me duket ananaje dhe nuk kam pire pije me aq te mire..........
po ate vit per vit te ri kishin nzjerre shishe 700 ml me leng rrushi "musht" pata marre nje arke po nje musht te tille nuk kam pire me...

megjithse nuk kam kujtime te mira per ato vite ka gjera qe me nostalgji i kujtoj dhe duke bere nje krahasim me ditet e sotme shoh qe mbi te gjitha nuk gjen dot ato mardhenie me njerezore qe existonin atehere midis familjes, fisit, dhe gjitoneve

----------


## s0ni

Uaaaaaaa Aranxhatat sa vite kam qe se kam kujtuar. Yummmy 

Po kasatat i mbani mend?? Kur ikja me babin per te pare loje futbolli na i blinte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

*Aranxhata e xhaxhit amannnnnnnnnnnnn me duheshin leke mua per kete nje 5 leke kushtonte nje shishe  mhmmmmmmmmmmmm*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## tontan1011

Ske foto??

----------

